# Sony to quit making RPTVs



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sony says they will no longer make RPTVs and will focus on LCD and OLED, effective in Feb '08.

Hmm, I wonder what the means for service on the 60" SXRD I just bought three months ago. I assume they will continue to support them.

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9584_22-6224101.html


----------



## rbl61 (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope so. I just bought a 50" SXRD three weeks ago. No wonder I got a good price on it.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Historically Sony has been very good about following the standard of 5 years full support after last customer ship, and then continuing support until the "need" drops off to some point, and then continues until the parts are exhausted. The "need" point seems to vary depending on the product, but as an example, I have an old 19" Trinitron made in '81 that I can still get support for......I think you guys are safe with the ones you're buying now.


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

So Does this mean the 3lcd projections will go away as well ?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My sister-in-law has a 50" SXRD which I helped her pick out last year, great bang for the buck. Great picture and nice size screen. She is a D* sub and the picture quality is superb but I do think Sony is headed in the right direction. I visited her this weekend, and saw a couple of good programs, but it was nice to get back to my Bravia LCD. Hard to describe the difference though, it just seems more vibrant. Probably just me Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

davring said:


> My sister-in-law has a 50" SXRD which I helped her pick out last year, great bang for the buck. Great picture and nice size screen. She is a D* sub and the picture quality is superb but I do think Sony is headed in the right direction. I visited her this weekend, and saw a couple of good programs, but it was nice to get back to my Bravia LCD. Hard to describe the difference though, it just seems more vibrant. Probably just me Happy New Year, everyone!


I researched TVs for a long time, and finally chose the SXRD. I had plenty of room for an RPTV, and the price was right. I have an LCD in the bedroom, and I like the picture on both.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

davemayo said:


> I researched TVs for a long time, and finally chose the SXRD. I had plenty of room for an RPTV, and the price was right. I have an LCD in the bedroom, and I like the picture on both.


My father and I both did alot of research for a very long time as well. He went with a highly rated Samsung DLP 1080p, great picture. I went to go buy the same set, in a 50 inch version and found a one day sale on the set I now have. That day the Sony was a better buy. You are correct, both systems are vey good, especially when set up correctly.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This topic has been on the OT for three days now. (I started the thread there) 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114049


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Cholly said:


> This topic has been on the OT for three days now. (I started the thread there)
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114049


Didn't see that thread as I usually don't check out the OT. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

